# outriggers for jon boat



## Ken 6645 (Apr 11, 2012)

Has anyone ever tried to make outriggers for their jon boat? I built a deck that makes my Lowes 1436 a bit tipsy when I stand or move around quickly

As long as i'm sitting I'm good
. Any ideas or other suggestions?????
Thanks for your time
Ken
ps.I'm not sure outriggers the correct term for what i'm asking but I don't know another term for my problem....


----------



## Kochy (Apr 11, 2012)

You mean like thing that will stabilize your boat? Like the things on some canoes that are pontoon that go on either side of it so it doesn't flip?


----------



## richg99 (Apr 11, 2012)

A year or two ago, I made some for a "can-yak" (canoe fitted out as a kayak) that I had. Found I didn't really need them, though. I still have at least one of them in the shop. I'll try to get a pix of it and post it...but...that won't be till tomorrow at best.

*Interesting...for your project....is that they were made to fit into ROD HOLDERS on my can-yak. That made them very removable and convenient.* 

There are tons of pictures on kayak sites of similar units. That is where I got my idea from. Do a Google on kayak outriggers and you should find some examples. Good luck 
regards, Rich


----------



## timbecht (Apr 11, 2012)

yeah i made some for my 1432 jon that i use to have out of 4inch pvc with spay foam inside and pvc end caps on them and it made my boat stable for me to stand on the front deck and fish


----------



## Treebeard (Apr 11, 2012)

Not sure if anyone has ever tried this on a Jon, I know I have'nt.. but I sold Radisson Sportpal canoes for a while, and they use foam Sponsons (basically thick strips of closed-cell foam attached below the gunwales) to add secondary stability..I'm thinking a pair of those attached at the waterline may do the trick without the need for a lot of fabrication...I know they sell a kit of replacement sponsons.. so they may be an easier, and less un-wieldy option to outriggers.. 

https://www.bwmarineproducts.com/images/Sponson%20Kit%20EN.jpg


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 11, 2012)

I made some for a 10 footer I did, I will post pictures tomorrow during the am


----------



## richg99 (Apr 11, 2012)

Here you go....BIG swim noodle and some PVC. Rich


----------



## samzerelli (Apr 11, 2012)

I built some for a previous boat but never installed them. Here is a link to the thread that shows the design I used:

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=14806

Here's my collection of links from when I was researching the topic:

https://www.yak-gear.com/OUTRIGGERS.html
https://www.yakfisher.net/smffiles/index.php?topic=3092.0
https://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=147915
https://www.kayakfishingstuff.com/drupal/content/diy-kayak-outriggers
https://www.hobiecat.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=1548&start=0
https://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1267501666/22#22
https://www.friendshiptrap.com/index.php?/Bullet-Nose-Buoys.html


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 12, 2012)

Here you go


----------



## Ken 6645 (Apr 15, 2012)

timbecht said:


> yeah i made some for my 1432 jon that i use to have out of 4inch pvc with spay foam inside and pvc end caps on them and it made my boat stable for me to stand on the front deck and fish


do you have any pic's of your buoys [outriggers]
thanks for your time
ken


----------



## richg99 (Apr 15, 2012)

While you are at it...take a look at this setup for a kayak. You might be able to adopt and adapt some of its features. If he can stand in a yak, a tinny ought to be easier. Rich

https://www.standnfish.com/


----------

